#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phayao - Mae Puem National Park

## dirtydog

*Mae Puem  National Park                                 * 
 
*Phayao*

                         Mae-puem  National Park is situated in the areas of Chiang Rai Province and  Phayao Province, covering an approximately area of 356 square kilometers  or 222,500 rai. 

The National Park can be divided into 2 sections,  including: 

Section 1 of the National Park is situated in the area of Doi-pui  National Conserved Forest, Muang District, Chiang Rai Province, within  the area of 67,500 rai; 

Section 2 of the National Park is situated in the areas of Mae-puem  National Conserved Forest and Mae-pung Forest, covering Parn District  and Pa-daeng District of Chiang Rai Province; and Mae-jai District and  Muang District of Phayao Province;          Mae-puem National Conserved  Forest and Dong Pra-doo Forest in Mae-jai District and Muang District of  Phayao Province; and Mae-Ing National Conserved Forest in Phu Kamyao  Sub-district of Phayao Province, within an area of 248 square   kilometers or 155,000 rai. 

Approximately 220 square kilometers or 137,431 rai of the areas of  the National Park are situated in Chiang Rai Province; and approximately  136 square kilometers or 85,069 rai of the areas of the National Park  are situated in Phayao Province.   At present, Mae-puem National Park is  being established as a national park. 

*Geographical Features*


Section 1   The  geographical features of the National Park consist of high mountains and  few areas on the top of mountains, which are the sources of Mae-kaew  River consisting of beautiful reefs and the flowing water throughout the  year.   The National Park slopes towards the east and the west of the  area.   And the highest mountaintop is situated in the north of the  National Park. 

 Section 2    The geographical features of the National Park consist of high  mountains, extending southwards.   The National Park slopes towards the  east and the west of the area, and having flatlands on the mountain  ridges.    The area of Section 2 is approximately 4 kilometers wide and  being the source of Mae-puem Gully with the flowing water throughout the  year.   And the highest mountaintop is situated in the north of the  National Park. 

*Weather Condition*

Since the area of  the National Park is affected by the southwestern monsoon in the rainy  season and affected by the northeastern monsoon in winter, the weather  at the National Park is considerably cool, with the average temperature  of 25ฐC, and the lowest temperature of 9-12ฐC in December.   Normally,  there are heavy rains during May-October.   And the average rainfall  within the area of the National Park is approximately 1,550 mm/year.

*Varieties  of Plants and Wild Animals*

There are 4  different kinds of forests within the areas of the National Park,  including arid, evergreen forests, mixed forests, timber forests, and  pinery.   Major plants include teak, Xylia Xylocarpa (redwood plants),  Leguminosae (Pradoo), Afzelia Xylocarpa Roxb., Dalbergia Oliveri Gamble  (Ching Chan), timbers, Shorea Siamensis (Rang), Dipterocarpus Intricatus  (Hiang), Pinus Merkusii Jungh (two-leaf pines), Lithocarpus Cantleyanus  (Kor), etc.    Due to the varieties of plants, there are more than 40  kinds of birds and other wild animals such as Muntiacus Muntjak, wild  boars, tigers,
*
                                          Location and Journey            * 

              Mae Puem National  Park

Mu 8, Ban Pa Tueng, Mae Jai Sub-district,,  Mae Chai,   Phayao, Thailand   56130
Tel. : 08 0671 5033
Head's name : Sarawut  Kaecharoen   Position : Forestry Technical Officer, Professional Level                

By Car From the city of Phayao, you may take  Highway No.1 (Phayao-Chiang Rai) until reaching km. 754, then, make a  right hand turn to the National Park’s office, situated in the area of  Mae-puem Reservoir.   
The total distance is approximately 22 kilometers.

*Accommodations              * 

                This  national park is still in establishing process, so there are no  bungalows, tents, and a restaurant available.  Please bring your own  tents and food.
                                                                                 Meeting Room               

*Tourist Attractions                      * 

                                                                                         Beautiful Nature                         
                                                                      Doi Ngam  Doi  Ngam or Doi Hua-ngom is a mesa with flatlands on the mountaintop  (similar to Phu Kra-dueng).  When standing on the mountaintop, you can  watch a beautiful sunrise and sunset, as well as the scenery of  mountains.  

In a nearby area, you can see a lot of wild orchids growing  on trees and reefs.   And next to the area of wild orchids, you can see  the ground of cracked stones covered with mosses in a wide area, where  two-leaf pines have thickly grown.   

The Sightseeing Spot has its  perfect ecological system and being suitable for natural studying and  camping.

*Activities*   :                                                                                                                                       Nature trail study                                                                                                                                flowers admiring                                                                                                                                View                                                                                                                                Camping                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Doi Pui  

*Activities*   :                                                                                                                                       View                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Khao Sow  
*
                            Activities*   :                                                                                                                                       Nature trail study                                                                                                                                flowers admiring                                                                                                                                View                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Mae-puem Reservoir  Mae-puem is situated in an approximately area of 5,000  rai between Muang District and Mae-jai District of Phayao Province  (approximately 22 km away from the city of Phayao to Chiang Rai  Province).   Interesting activities for tourists include recreations,  sightseeing, natural studying, swimming, and canoeing.
*
                            Activities*   :                                                                                                                                       Nature trail study                                                                                                                                Canoeing-Kayaking                                                                                                                                View                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Pra Bath Tak Pa  

*Activities*   :                                                                                                                                       Cave/Geological  Touring

----------

